# استفسارات تخص المحطات البخارية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية



## نهاد الحديثي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني المهندسين المحترمون 

عندي بعض الاستفسارات حول نقاط معينة تخص المحطات البخارية المستخدمة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية, اسأل الله
سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفقكم لمساعدتي وتنويري بما أفاض الله عليكم من نعمة العلم...وجزأكم الله خيرا:
1- ما مزايا استخدام المرجل البخاري من النوع الذي يحوي على اسطوانة (drum)على النوع الذي يعمل في
الضغوط الحرجة والمستخدم في المحطات البخارية؟
 
2- ما سبب استخدام منظومة غاز النتروجين لإملاء المولدة في عملية طرد غاز الهيدروجين واستخدام منظومة ثاني 
اوكسيد الكاربون في حالات أخرى؟
3- ما سبب استخدام محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم أو محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بدلا من محلول ثاني اوكسيد 
البوتاسيوم كمحلول الكتروليتي في منظومة توليد الهيدروجين ؟ 
4-  ما سبب استخدام حامض الهيدروكلوريك بدلا من حامض الكبريتيك في تنشيط منظومة المبادلات الايونية الخاصة 
تصفية مياه المراجل في المحطات البخارية ؟



 مع فائق تقديري وحبي لزملائي الأعزاء​ 




المهندس
 برزان عبد المجيد


----------

